# lacquer primer under Latex



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Lacquer in any form is usually a sprayed on coat- what product (primer) are you using, and on what?
Most pre- primed wood is actually a lacquer, and it really sucks as a primer because it has no enamel holdout and needs to be reprimed . Not thinking that what you are using is the same- but I'm no fan..


----------



## behumble (Jun 12, 2012)

thx for that reply B.J.- to answer your ?'s, the primer is from Color Wheel if youve heard of them- theyre down here in FL - and I've used s/williams but didnt get the build I like. 
I am mostly using it on pine millwork--

I hear what youre saying about the preprimed trim and agree- thats my concern, if you dont sand and dust- that latex will NOT adhere for crap! especially if you have a large flat surface -vs- complicated profiles


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

on homes with smoke/fire damage we spray the bare studs and we spray the drywall that is left with bin(lacquer base) then back roll. we then paint with a latex based paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Bin is Shellac based, not lacquer.


----------

